# Guess the google



## bemeuk (Jun 14, 2005)

http://grant.robinson.name/projects/guess-the-google/very funny game. what's your score?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 14, 2005)

lets just say.. my name is not on the high score list... lol


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2005)

an 84... those were hard lol.


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2005)

got some easier ones. 241


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 14, 2005)

middie, I did not do much better.  I got a 98.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 14, 2005)

I played the game again....284


----------



## jkath (Jun 15, 2005)

329!
Average time: :07

That was way too fun!!!!!


----------



## Dove (Jun 21, 2005)

*My score was half of my age..LOL*
*Do you or anyone  else have an easier game??*
*Dove*


----------



## HanArt (Jun 21, 2005)

It gets easier after you play it a few times. Your eye picks up the clue quicker.


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 4, 2005)

Oh, I have found my new addiction! 134 my first time and I'm off to play again!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 4, 2005)

those were hard P
i got 184


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 4, 2005)

254! This is fun!


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 4, 2005)

309.. really fun but it's messing up on me. Like it's stuck on 20 and I punch in like 5 words (Im a fast typer) and next thing I know it's down to 17 and like my first word was the right one.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 4, 2005)

It can't keep up with you Speedy Lugaru


----------



## corazon (Jul 6, 2005)

well, after playing it over and over the best score I got was 330.  There are certain ones that keep coming up that I can't seem to get for the life of me.  Oh well.
-Brooke


----------



## mandy (Jul 6, 2005)

I've been trying for 3 days to do this and it has only work once!  It just keeps saying that it's loading!!  Is no one else having trouble??  I liked it the one time it worked.


----------



## Bee (Jul 27, 2005)

Ooh this is fun!!! Best score so far is 313


----------

